# App wird nach Installation auf Smartphone beendet



## Garm (21. Apr 2017)

Moin.

Ich schreibe eine App, die auf dem Emulator des Android Studios 2.3.1 tadellos funktioniert.
Jede Exception wird abgefangen und es gibt keine Fehlermeldungen im logcat.

Wenn ich darauf ein build mache und auf meinem Smartphone testen will, lässt sich die App installieren, nur um sofort beendet zu werden. Das minimale API-Level ist kleiner als die Androidversion meines Telefons.

Ich habe heute im Laufe des Tages ein paar Sachen geschrieben, die allesamt nichts kritisches beinhalten. Alles optischer Kleinkram, ein paar Listener und ein bisschen Datenbankgefummel.

Die Version von "heute morgen" funktioniert auf meinem Telefon (Android 6) ebenso wie im Emulator und dem Smartphone (Android 7) eines Freundes. Auf dem Smartphone (Android 5.1) von Freund 2 funktioniert die App nicht, es gibt auch keine Fehlermeldung.
Die Version von "heute nachmittag" läuft nun im Emulator tadellos und beendet sich auf meinem Telefon nach der Installation und gibt keine Fehlermeldung aus.

Gibts da irgendeine Idee?


----------



## Garm (22. Apr 2017)

Ich fühle mich grade wie mit Windows 95.

Hab heute die Fortschrittslogmeldungen wieder instand gesetzt um zu gucken, an welcher Stelle des Codes ein Fehler auftreten mag. Und das Telefon neu gestartet.
Jetzt funktioniert der build?!

Kann geschlossen werden.


----------

